# Speaking of backyard breeders...



## KakashiYay (Oct 24, 2010)

I always told myself that if I happened upon a breeder I wasn't happy with fully, I'd walk away empty-handed, as no matter how pathetic or sweet the animal looked, I couldn't in good conscience give business to a BYB.



So, of course, I now own a 8-week old Siamese (probably) kitten with a URI who is registered with NAPCR, with which I may just go ahead and register my pet rocks.

The breeder is a sweet old lady (aren't they all?) who, as I was heading back to my car with my rotten little kitten whom I love with all my heart, slipped me a post-it with "tetracycline- VETS! Dr Foster and Smith"- "You know, just in case there's something wrong with her eyes." :? (Her eyes were obviously goopy and red.)

Yeah, or I could take the cat to a real **** vet, lady. (Kakashi has a new kitten trip scheduled for Monday, tomorrow if she looks worse.)

I feel so bad for Kakashi's 2 littermates, who, unless they were purchased by people with half a clue, won't see the vet for Lord knows how long. 


(This darling woman told me the kittens were: 10 weeks old, vetted, sold on a s/n contract, wormed with first shots, healthy and socialized, and that she only bred Siamese. The kittens only turned 8 weeks old 3 days ago, have never left a 3-season sunroom which burns your eyes with the ammonia smell, had no contract whatsoever, have URIs and are lethargic, skittish and shy (which she gets a pass on- new kittens are lunatics sometimes), and she had their parents (which, at the very least, are both sweeties who have good movement and structure), and also had a breeding pair of Persians.) On the upside, her eyes aren't crossed and she doesn't have fleas or ear mites.:roll:

Pictures soon.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm glad you took the kitty out of that horrible situation, but it sucks that you paid that woman for a kitten in that condition. She won't stop as long as people keep paying her.


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

Just out of curiosity, how much did she charge you for this kitten? Did she have the nerve to ask full price? Either way, congratulations on your new baby!


----------



## KakashiYay (Oct 24, 2010)

$200, and I was in such a state that I literally tossed the cash down on the table and hightailed it out of there.

I am glad I left the baby in the car- the place was filthy and it gave me a good excuse to get in and out in record time.

The breeder seemed to have no idea that something was amiss, so I doubt she chuckled and rubbed her hands together when I left, thinking she pulled one over on an unsuspecting buyer- she's negligent, but not out of malice- which doesn't excuse it at all. The road to you-know-where is paved with good intentions... 

Kitten's doing well-ish- hiding, only eating off my fingers, but that's pretty normal for any kitty. I've got her sequestered in the bathroom. She perked up, energy-wise, last night, and is basically doing everything a new, too-young kitten should be doing. She's content to purr on my lap, and let me clip her nails without protest. Her eyes look a lot better this morning than they did yesterday, so maybe the ammonia was aggravating it?


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

Hope baby gets better and better each day, and again, congrats on the new addition to your family


----------



## KakashiYay (Oct 24, 2010)

She's doing really well today, and I just got this email from the breeder:



> Hi; Wanted to let you know the other kitten has a eye infection, slight cold so you might want to have yours checked, I will take care of the Vet Bill if she need anything , hope she is all right. I would not sell a sick kitten if I knew it.


Which is very nice of her, of course, but I mean, all she had to do was look at the kittens, and if she didn't think there was something up, then why tell me about her "vets," Dr Smith and Dr Foster. Oh well.

I don't want to take her up on her offer to cover meds, because she appeared to be on a pretty fixed income and we're in a pretty solvent place and it's usually just a few bucks for ointment and/or antibiotics. I do think it was pretty big of her, though, as we didn't sign a contract and she doesn't live in a Lemon Law state.

Will I ever learn? Survey says: No.


----------

